# Help Support Rollitup



## sunni (Dec 18, 2022)

Please consider helping support Rollitup by turning off ad blocker on our website 

We utilize ads to keep our website running and free for you, these ads also have our advertising department where companies have giveaways here for you.

Wed be happy if you considered turning off ad blocker for us


----------



## bk78 (Dec 18, 2022)

I’ve grown pretty fond of seeing this guy daily


----------



## Modern Selections (Dec 18, 2022)

Is there a way to donate to the site to support?


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 18, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I’ve grown pretty fond of seeing this guy daily
> 
> View attachment 5239167


I’m pretty sure I’ve seen this guy panhandling.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Dec 18, 2022)

I'd love to tell you I would turn it off but I would be lying. 



I never turned it on to begin with lol.


----------



## orangejesus (Dec 18, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Is there a way to donate to the site to support?


make the Politics section for 'premium members only,' charge for a 'premium' membership

probably be a win-win for all involved


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 18, 2022)

orangejesus said:


> make the Politics section for 'premium members only,' charge for a 'premium' membership
> 
> probably be a win-win for all involved


Blue check?


----------



## orangejesus (Dec 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Blue check?


certainly the right color for that forum


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Is there a way to donate to the site to support?


this is the way. by turning off ad blocker


----------



## Lizard0420 (Dec 19, 2022)

sunni said:


> this is the way. by turning off ad blocker


I dont know how to turn off ad blocker or even if it's on


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> I dont know how to turn off ad blocker or even if it's on


do you see ads on your pages? if not, what device are oyu using


----------



## LowRange (Dec 19, 2022)

$10-$30 fee for username changes I'm sure will bring in money to help cover running costs.


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2022)

LowRange said:


> $10-$30 fee for username changes I'm sure will bring in money to help cover running costs.


Ads are what help us , not a small charge for username changes


----------



## LowRange (Dec 19, 2022)

sunni said:


> Ads are what help us , not a small charge for username changes


Ads don't help when many people block them. Forum im on a little bigger than this one makes good money from username changes and VIP accounts that give a cool badge and a few small upgrades. They were leaving a lot on the table ignoring those services.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2022)

This site doesn't have many ad's so there really isn't any need to block them. Another thing many people don't realize is that some of the ad blocking extensions you can install are actually tracking your browsing habits. I'd rather deal with a few ads than have some third party software track my browsing habits.









How Your Ad Blocker Can Track You Across the Web


A few lines of code hidden away on a webpage can turn your blocked ads into a unique ID.




gizmodo.com


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 19, 2022)

LowRange said:


> Ads don't help when many people block them. Forum im on a little bigger than this one makes good money from username changes and VIP accounts that give a cool badge and a few small upgrades. They were leaving a lot on the table ignoring those services.


They tried that here long long ago. The Elite Rolling Society. It didn't work out. Most of us don't care for 'cool badges' and you overestimate the potential revenue from the members here.


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2022)

LowRange said:


> Ads don't help when many people block them. Forum im on a little bigger than this one makes good money from username changes and VIP accounts that give a cool badge and a few small upgrades. They were leaving a lot on the table ignoring those services.


The ads we have a very non invasive, a handful of $10 doesnt add up 

That is an LARGE sum of people who would constantly need to do that per month in order to equate to the 46 advertisers at min level advertising charges we have (most arent at min level), and it would create an extreme level of my time and effort to do those things. when i could get another advertiser and bring on a brand working on giveaways etc.

there are numerous other issues with name changes, but i wont go into further detail 

Im not sure how it works on your other forum but it isnt worth it here. 

I would go with Believe the person who is in charge of all marketing and advertising on this site that your best way to help us is to turn off ad blocker 
its free to you to do that, 

if you dont want too no problem.


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


> This site doesn't have many ad's so there really isn't any need to block them. Another thing many people don't realize is that some of the ad blocking extensions you can install are actually tracking your browsing habits. I'd rather deal with a few ads than have some third party software track my browsing habits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you even google or apple bro ?


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


> This site doesn't have many ad's so there really isn't any need to block them. Another thing many people don't realize is that some of the ad blocking extensions you can install are actually tracking your browsing habits. I'd rather deal with a few ads than have some third party software track my browsing habits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, plus I've seen some interesting grow products.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 19, 2022)

Budget Buds said:


> Do you even google or apple bro ?


What does that have to do with anything? I stated a fact. Third party extensions often track you across the internet. Many people that install ad blockers don't understand that because they don't bother to read the privacy statement to know what data may or may not be collected by said ap. 

My using google or not has nothing to do with anything. Plus you can change the privacy and security settings to prevent google from tracking you. I don't use Apple anything so I don't know about that. If you use Microsoft Bing you can adjust the privacy settings the same as you can with google.


----------



## orangejesus (Dec 19, 2022)

sunni said:


> The ads we have a very non invasive, a handful of $10 doesnt add up
> 
> That is an LARGE sum of people who would constantly need to do that per month in order to equate to the 46 advertisers at min level advertising charges we have (most arent at min level), and it would create an extreme level of my time and effort to do those things. when i could get another advertiser and bring on a brand working on giveaways etc.
> 
> ...


I confess I do not know much about how online advertising works.
Doesn't a user actually need to click on an ad to generate revenue for the site?


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 19, 2022)

You're being tracked all over the place. Anonymity is dead in the 2020s. 

I don't really mind most picture ads, but watching someone else's Youtube is infuriating.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 19, 2022)

Funny, I just hopped onto fb and saw this.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 19, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> You're being tracked all over the place. Anonymity is dead in the 2020s.
> 
> I don't really mind most picture ads, but watching someone else's Youtube is infuriating.


Got gas last night and used their rewards program when I paid. Also got a pack of papers. This morning already had a text request to open up offers for smoking coupons. Goddamn


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2022)

orangejesus said:


> I confess I do not know much about how online advertising works.
> Doesn't a user actually need to click on an ad to generate revenue for the site?


No, if you choose to click an ad because youre interested in the ad itself, and purchase from them thats cool
but that doesnt generate our payment. 

The only ads we run are cannabis related businesses, be it lighting, nutrients, seedbanks etc


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 19, 2022)

xtsho said:


> What does that have to do with anything? I stated a fact. Third party extensions often track you across the internet. Many people that install ad blockers don't understand that because they don't bother to read the privacy statement to know what data may or may not be collected by said ap.
> 
> My using google or not has nothing to do with anything. Plus you can change the privacy and security settings to prevent google from tracking you. I don't use Apple anything so I don't know about that. If you use Microsoft Bing you can adjust the privacy settings the same as you can with google.


 You did state a fact, But its like saying well he died of drowning but he also had a sinus infection......You cannot adjust google from tracking you, nor can you with apple, all im saying is it's a moot point to be tracked by abp or others when google tracks 100% of what you do online, the only browsers that do not track your info is duck duck go and aloha but even then google has its claws into over 92% of the top 75% of all websites on the planet. Like I said, if your online your being tracked....


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2022)

stay on track please


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

I would love to kick that hobo looking meth head ( weed deals ) ad to the curb .
Harshs my mellow / nightmare fuel.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 19, 2022)

Brought to you by Carl’s Jr


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I would love to kick that hobo looking meth head ( weed deals ) ad to the curb .
> Harshs my mellow / nightmare fuel.


I łike him. I like the golden nuts too,


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I łike him. I like the golden nuts too,


‘Salted or Au Natural ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> I would love to kick that hobo looking meth head ( weed deals ) ad to the curb .
> Harshs my mellow / nightmare fuel.


Imagine that guy as your Budtender at the local dispensary….. yikes


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Imagine that guy as your Budtender at the local dispensary….. yikes


Living in a box out back behind the dumpster... @sunni I turned off my ABP for rollitup, I dont notice enough difference to bother me


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 19, 2022)

I see Boveda's here now too. I missed that. Can't find their RIU name though.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 19, 2022)

sunni said:


> stay on track please


Geeze @sunni , I got a Will Smith bitch slap for " going off track " . That hurts stoner dude .


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Dec 19, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Imagine that guy as your Budtender at the local dispensary….. yikes


 I swear I saw that very guy doing 'door dash', no thanks, I ate yesterday!


----------



## LowRange (Dec 20, 2022)

sunni said:


> The ads we have a very non invasive, a handful of $10 doesnt add up
> 
> That is an LARGE sum of people who would constantly need to do that per month in order to equate to the 46 advertisers at min level advertising charges we have (most arent at min level), and it would create an extreme level of my time and effort to do those things. when i could get another advertiser and bring on a brand working on giveaways etc.
> 
> ...


I've also been involved in internet marketing since Alta Vista was a thing and Google didn't exist, also owned/run some big forums. So i do know a bit about the topic. 

There wouldn't be an extreme level of your time, you automate this stuff and make money hands off. There's a whole username change management system for XenForo along with an addon to make username changes paid. If only 20 people a month done this at $20 a change then $400/mo for doing nothing adds up fast and knocks a chunk off your server bill.



Same with a "Rollitup Supporter" badge, someone in this thread already asked how can they donate. You would be surprised just how many people would pay $20 a year in appreciation of this site just to have a supporter badge. It's been a great success and solid revenue source on forums we have implemented it on. Again all automated, a user pays and they get automatically upgraded to the supporter usergroup.

But it's no skin off my nose as they say. I don't intentionally block ads here, but i do have a hard block via Windows HOSTS file so a lot of ads and bad domains don't show for me.


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2022)

LowRange said:


> I've also been involved in internet marketing since Alta Vista was a thing and Google didn't exist, also owned/run some big forums. So i do know a bit about the topic.
> 
> There wouldn't be an extreme level of your time, you automate this stuff and make money hands off. There's a whole username change management system for XenForo along with an addon to make username changes paid. If only 20 people a month done this at $20 a change then $400/mo for doing nothing adds up fast and knocks a chunk off your server bill.
> 
> ...


You may have knowledge for YOUR forums

But again theres reasons why we at Rollitup dont change user names, and you dont know the ins and outs of our financial 

It isnt "doing nothing"

As another user stated we alreadytried the supporter thing, it didnt pan out it still is my time, managing 20+ userstheir user name changes, their private forum for their supporter badge is more time on me.

I dont seem to be making any progress with this convo lol


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I see Boveda's here now too. I missed that. Can't find their RIU name though.


they just joined not all companies join the forum as well, 

alot dont.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Dec 20, 2022)

Budget Buds said:


> You did state a fact, But its like saying well he died of drowning but he also had a sinus infection......You cannot adjust google from tracking you, nor can you with apple, all im saying is it's a moot point to be tracked by abp or others when google tracks 100% of what you do online, the only browsers that do not track your info is duck duck go and aloha but even then google has its claws into over 92% of the top 75% of all websites on the planet. Like I said, if your online your being tracked....


I use duckduckgo


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 20, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> I use duckduckgo


I use aloha , 5.99 a year and a free vpn that works awesome, it doesnt hide ipv6 but I just turn mine off and i'm golden


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Dec 20, 2022)

Budget Buds said:


> I use aloha , 5.99 a year and a free vpn that works awesome, it doesnt hide ipv6 but I just turn mine off and i'm golden


Ya, I dont really mind ads per say but DDG blocks em anyways and blocks anything google related (to my knowledge). Although, I get why sunni is asking us to do so, it keeps the site going. Which is fine with me. I'll see if I can unblock them


----------



## Hotrod2 (Dec 20, 2022)

I use DuckDuckGo as well, and have yet to see a pop-up ad since I've been on your site. But if you want to text me or email me or contact me I would be happy to try and send some more advertisers your way.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Ya, I dont really mind ads per say but DDG blocks em anyways and blocks anything google related (to my knowledge). Although, I get why sunni is asking us to do so, it keeps the site going. Which is fine with me. I'll see if I can unblock them


yes we use google ad manager, but our ads are handpicked by me and vetted through me  its all growing content from brands youre likely aware of


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2022)

Hotrod2 said:


> I use DuckDuckGo as well, and have yet to see a pop-up ad since I've been on your site. But if you want to text me or email me or contact me I would be happy to try and send some more advertisers your way.


we dont do pop ups. the ads we have are fitted to the page


----------



## J. Rocket (Dec 21, 2022)

the least annoying ad content website I've been a member of. nicely done.

the worst ive seen are auto websites, esp. the musclecar restoration forums.
flashing ads, videos that (try to) play automatically, ads covering content...


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2022)

J. Rocket said:


> the least annoying ad content website I've been a member of. nicely done.
> 
> the worst ive seen are auto websites, esp. the musclecar restoration forums.
> flashing ads, videos that (try to) play automatically, ads covering content...


i try my best with the content here i really do. making it not annoying but helpful and things people want or will use


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2022)

Should make everyone's avatar the weed deals meth head and charge to change it.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2022)

She simply asked for any ad blockers to be turned off. Not for advice on financials or anything else. Simple request. Simple to do


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 21, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> She simply asked for any ad blockers to be turned off. Not for advice on financials or anything else. Simple request. Simple to do


But I watched a youtube video once about tying fishing flys so I'm qualified to give that advice


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2022)

Budget Buds said:


> But I watched a youtube video once about tying fishing flys so I'm qualified to give that advice


Bring some salmon patterns up next year!


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 21, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Bring some salmon patterns up next year!


Here ya go, this is what I use for salmon


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 21, 2022)

Budget Buds said:


> Here ya go, this is what I use for salmon
> 
> View attachment 5240493


Not here you don’t! I used to gig bullfrogs with one of those but those only had 3 tines.


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 21, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Not here you don’t! I used to gig bullfrogs with one of those but those only had 3 tines.


Yeah white people dont get to use em here either.....


----------



## farmerfischer (Sunday at 8:55 PM)

Budget Buds said:


> Yeah white people dont get to use em here either.....


Hey,, were/are you petoskey stoned from mmma?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Monday at 6:53 AM)

LowRange said:


> $10-$30 fee for username changes I'm sure will bring in money to help cover running costs.


That alone would make you a millionaire over nite.


----------



## Budget Buds (Monday at 11:11 PM)

farmerfischer said:


> Hey,, were/are you petoskey stoned from mmma?


No sir, I dont even know what that is


----------



## farmerfischer (Tuesday at 12:25 PM)

Budget Buds said:


> No sir, I dont even know what that is


Michigan medical marijuana association.com. i knew a native from ptown from that site named peroskey stoned


----------



## Budget Buds (Tuesday at 12:43 PM)

farmerfischer said:


> Michigan medical marijuana association.com. i knew a native from ptown from that site named peroskey stoned


I'm not a "native', I'm an indian


----------



## farmerfischer (Tuesday at 12:44 PM)

Budget Buds said:


> I'm not a "native', I'm an indian


As in india?


----------



## Budget Buds (Yesterday at 10:09 AM)

farmerfischer said:


> As in india?


No as in like an american indian..... ie: the little traverse bay bands of odawa indians , the little river band of ottawa indians, cherokee indians, pawnee indians .... you get it >? I dont play that pc bullshit that everybody is doing these days.... Anybody born in this country is a native lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Yesterday at 10:16 AM)

Budget Buds said:


> No as in like an american indian..... ie: the little traverse bay bands of odawa indians , the little river band of ottawa indians, cherokee indians, pawnee indians .... you get it >? I dont play that pc bullshit that everybody is doing these days.... Anybody born in this country is a native lol


I new what you meant.. lol. Was being a smartass. i work all over tribal land.. expecailly in petoskey.. odawa is in my bloodline brother..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Yesterday at 10:23 AM)

Budget Buds said:


> No as in like an american indian..... ie: the little traverse bay bands of odawa indians , the little river band of ottawa indians, cherokee indians, pawnee indians .... you get it >? I dont play that pc bullshit that everybody is doing these days.... Anybody born in this country is a native lol


Yeah, thats what it is...being "pc"


----------

